# Coastal Range Organic Chicken warning



## martye (Mar 9, 2011)

I read about this in a DFW raw email list I receive.
I'm not sure if this is real or not as I can find very little about it
on the internet. It has been reported in a few dog specific sites.

From one dog forum:


> This information is unverified but since it's from trusted sources and involves dogs that have died or are now seriously ill, I thought it was prudent to pass the details along. If you are feeding your pets this product, please discontinue doing so immediately and watch your pet carefully.
> 
> Do not eat this product yourself. Members of the raw feeding community have reported that their dogs fell very ill after eating this chicken and that two dogs have died. So far, cases have been reported in Washington, Texas and Maryland. Two dogs vomited almost immediately after eating the chicken with the vomit smelling highly metallic. The dog that took longer to vomit the chicken is still fighting for his life. Coastal Range Organics is Foster Farms' organic brand.


Again I'm not sure if it's verified or not, but I'd be cautious about feeding it
to my dog.

Marty


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

It's the first I've heard about it and I tend to doubt it.


----------



## martye (Mar 9, 2011)

these are the links I can find so far. One mentions an FDA report but can't find 
much about it.

Tainted Chicken Warning - Raw Food Diet Forum
Raw Feeding Tips! | Facebook
Yahoo! Groups
Yahoo! Groups
Organic Chicken Tainted - This Forum is brought to you by The Mastiff Sweet Spot and Friends of the Forum.
Organic Chicken Tainted - This Forum is brought to you by The Mastiff Sweet Spot and Friends of the Forum.

There's also a link to a post on one of the Great Dane forums,
unfortunatly I can't get to that one since I'm not registered on
that forum.

Marty


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

It is true that "they" had to pull a ton of meat recently but I do not know if that includes this particular meat.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

So far, I see nothing authoritative. Until I see something from some news orginization or gov't or the company in question, its nothing more than internet hysteria.


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

Agree, it is all the same post getting reposted and they don't know if it was that chicken or not. Dogs do eat stuff we don't know about. It would take a good long time for chicken meant for human consumption to be pulled if a couple dogs that ate it got sick. One would hope the processor would check the lots fed for bacteria though. If that bug is that bad humans would fall ill as well, hand washing can only do so much.


----------



## FL Cracker (May 4, 2011)

Was just posting a new thread on this...and I'm glad I did a search....were getting warnings here in Central FL too...

Evidently there have been serious repercussions from some tainted chicken sold
at Costco. This might be limited to the west coast, I'm not sure. Already 1 dog
has died (this is not a rumor, the owner is a member of a different list I
belong to) and many have become ill.

The product is sold under the name of Coastal Range Organic or Coastal Valley
Organic. I'm not sure who the actual supplier is. The Costco website has nothing
on this matter. But if you search the web for Costco tainted chicken, you'll see
several postings on the matter.

Please let your fellow raw-feeders know so they can be aware..


----------



## Mollygirl (May 14, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing that humans would likely get sicker faster if eating tainted meat as our body is not made to handle it but then I thought that maybe once you cook the chicken all the bad bacteria is killed and it only affects the raw. They probably won't recall unless it affects humans.


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

FL Cracker said:


> Evidently there have been serious repercussions from some tainted chicken sold
> at Costco. This might be limited to the west coast, I'm not sure. Already 1 dog
> has died (this is not a rumor, the owner is a member of a different list I
> belong to) and many have become ill.


I hope this doesn't sound cold, but until they do a necropsy on the dog there is no way to know if it was the chicken. Dogs eat things they shouldn't all the time. 
The raw chat I read said it was two sick dogs. 

I'm glad there is a warning for now. I asked my husband to pick up chicken from Costco last week, but he couldn't find what I asked for. I'm glad he didn't!!!! I bought some organic chickens from Trader Joe's. 

I hope they do a necropsy.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

This is from our co-op email list.




> This came in from my IWBarf group -
> Permission to cross post given -
> includes warning about Texas-0
> 
> ...


----------



## Seji (Aug 28, 2014)

Coastal Range "organic" chicken is owned by Foster Farms. What does that tell you? Their label says, "No ADDED hormones or antibiotics", which means it's already in their feed. The chickens are anything but free range. They are not individually caged, but not free range, they do not eat grass and they are literally standing knee deep in their own feces and are crowded together in one big cage. All for what? Your money, of course. Simply put - they lie to get the green out of your wallet.

If you really want to feed your dog true free-range and organic, buy your meat from Trader Joe's.


----------

